
Gunman's victims urge Apple to work with FBI - samfb
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35629381
======
lioeters
"'It will take us three weeks,' [John McAfee] told Business Insider, adding
that he would eat his shoe on television if his team failed."

Glad to see him jumping in on the media circus, at least it puts a humorous
spin on an otherwise grave trend of relentless drive for state power.

